# Early cam recon...



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 29, 2012)

So I run my 5D mk I right now with my 70-200 & 24-70 L f2.8's. Figuring out my next cam. I mainly shoot 50-800 the occasional high iso shoot is rare. Portraits and people are my main love. 

So which cam? I prefer to spend less on cam and more on lenses, but I may have to break that cycle. I'm pretty sold on full frame, So it's betweem the 5D Mk II, 5D mk III, 1Ds Mk I, 1Ds Mk II, 1Ds Mk III. That being said I'm really out of touch with gear, so please enlighten me to other options. I also hope to grab a short lens ala 50 mm... 

Early days but I would like to know how much - or which is the best choice (I know thats subjective).


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2012)

Get a racing cam. 
Isky Racing Cams - Speedway Motors, America's Oldest Speed Shop


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 29, 2012)

KmH said:


> Get a racing cam.
> Isky Racing Cams - Speedway Motors, America's Oldest Speed Shop



Lol sad thing is I perused that site for a few minutes... Looking for some "needed" upgrades for my car!


----------

